#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-31
<ba55> I just installed MATE onto a Pi 3. When i click install software updater gives: Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<ba55> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f. running that command errors out withdpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 14159 package 'libtopmenu-client-gtk3-0':
<ba55>  newline in field name 'St'
<ba55> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<keerati> Hello
<mate|38695> hi
<mate|38695> anyone here has root ubuntu
<alkisg> We all have
<mate|38695> i need
<mate|38695> to learn some basic code
<alkisg> What code?
<mate|38695> some codes on ubuntu
<mate|38695> and root
<mate|38695> like ls
<mate|38695> ls -all
<mate|38695> rm
<mate|38695> etc
<mate|38695> can u help me with one
<mate|38695> ubuntu root
<mate|38695> do you have irc channel
<mate|38695> or server
<mate|38695> on irc
<alkisg> Do you mean that you want to learn to use the terminal? You can find tutorials for that in google, no need to use IRC for that.
<mate|38695> putty
<mate|38695> i want to practice
<mate|38695> not google
<mate|38695> i have all the codes but just practice
<mate|38695> I already learnt
<mate|38695> it
<alkisg> What "putty"? Is that ssh client for windows?
<mate|38695> ya
<alkisg> And you are looking for an ubuntu server to connect to, to test commands?
<mate|38695> ya
<alkisg> Use virtualbox with an ubuntu live cd
<mate|38695> how
<alkisg> Google for "install virtualbox on windows"
<alkisg> It's not related to #ubuntu-mate at all
<mate|38695> vmware
<mate|38695> do you have irc scanner
<mate|38695> is this channel deal with root
<mate|38695> ubuntu
<alkisg> Don't use personal messages, only use the channel
<mate|38695> ok
<mate|38695> i need ubuntu to scan thats it
<alkisg> To crack wireless networks?
<mate|38695> nop
<mate|38695> zimbra
<mate|38695> and smtps
<mate|38695> i dont have app or scanner to do that wireless
<mate|38695> ?
<mate|38695> anyone here has ubuntu
<alkisg> mate|38695: that's the wrong question, ask this instead: "anyone wants to help me install virtualbox on windows"?
<alkisg> And the answer is, "google for a tutorial or ask in #windows or in #virtualbox"
<mate|38695> i can scan with virtualbox
<mate|38695> scan zimbra and smtps
<mate|38695> listen ubunto root if i get it , it easy and fast
<mate|38695> soemthing like
<mate|38695> root welc0me 77.50.137.9
<mate|38695> ip user plus pass
<rootman> hi
<rootman> anyone here has ubuntu root
<rootman> anyone here has ubuntu root
<rahtgaz> what do you mean rootman?
<alkisg> He wants someone to provide him root access to his ubuntu box
<alkisg> ...go figure
<rootman> root
<rahtgaz> your question doesn't make much sense. So why don't you start by what is the problem exactly?
<alkisg> See irclogs, he explained it before you joined
<rahtgaz> right
<rahtgaz> likely a troll or a very confused human being. *ignoring*
<dcj> Hey everyone, can someone please assist me in installing M9 370X graphics drivers on Ubuntu (dual booting on macbook pro).
<ouroumov> forum is down
<ouroumov> forum is back
<rootman> root
<ismail_> hi
<human> hello everyone!
<Guest18855> is this chat dead?
<alkisg> Nope, it's alive
<jamessral__> Is there a published contribution guide?
<jamessral__> How does one get started contributing code to UbuntuMATE?
<mate|31606> New version of Firefox won't let me change the default home page. Why?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-01
<marshallbethmars> hola alguien ahi
<marshallbethmars> alguien aqui
<marshallbethmars> que me conteste
<marshallbethmars> alguien que me hable
<marshallbethmars> alguien aqui
<tim> hello
<Guest74287> I have just joinedd the beutiful world of linux and I am very happy. Though I need some assistance. I have a dell laptop. All multimedia keys work except brightness multimedia keys.
<Guest74287> I hope if anyone of you can help me.
<ren> Hello, I cannot copy anything to my USB anymore. The problem doesn't exist with another distribution so it is not related to my USB drives.
<ren> I'd like to do a backup of all my files but now I am cannot copy or move any of my files. Not sure what causes this problem and hope anyone could help out.
<alkisg> ren: what's the output of: sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ren> http://termbin.com/im8w
<alkisg> ren: when you ran that command, did you have the usb stick inserted?
<ren> no, i try again with usb inserted
<ren> http://termbin.com/8xpe
<alkisg> OK, now what's the output of  this? grep sdb /proc/mounts
<ren> it doesn't show here in hexchat..
<alkisg> OK, now run this: udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb1
<ren> i cannot paste it
<alkisg> What was the output of that?
<ren> Error mounting /dev/sdb1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.AlreadyMounted: Device /dev/sdb1 is already mounted at `/media/martin/D9DC-0B6B'.
<alkisg> OK, now run this: caja /media/martin/D9DC-0B6B
<alkisg> A window should appear with your stick contents
<ren> yes
<alkisg> So it doesn't appear that anything is wrong with your stick or its mounting
<alkisg> We didn't do anything at all, we just checked where it was mounted
<ren> mhm yeah
<ren> i see
<ren> i can tell you what i did the day before
<ren> maybe it helps to reconstruct what went wrong
<ren> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-run-eset-nod32-for-linux-in-ubuntu-mate-16-04-or-16-10/9733
<ren> I tried to install ESET and make the file executable by enabling it in the context menu properties
<ren> the installer appeared but it didn't proceed and another window appeared along with it and "recommended" to install something related to PyPar2 which I did (without knowing what it is)
<ren> that two things were missing on the system related to PyPar2
<ren> so I installed that and it seems as a result of this, I cannot copy any files to USBs anymore
<alkisg> Can you copy files using that window that just opened?
<ren> no, it says: error while copying to "D9DC-0B6B". The destination is read-only.
<ren> this happens to all USB drives I insert
<alkisg> OK let's try this:
<alkisg> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ren> and all of these work without problems in another distro
<alkisg> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<alkisg> sudo touch /mnt/test
<alkisg> What's the output of these commands?
<alkisg> and sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ren> all of them produce no output at all, also no error messages
<alkisg> Then you just wrote a file called test to the usb stick
<alkisg> So it's not read only
<ren> oh i see, nice
<ren> in caja: if i go to properties > permissions
<ren> file access is set to: --
<ren> for all groups, owner, group and others
<alkisg> That's because fat32 doesn't support permissions
<ren> and i cannot change it
<alkisg> It's a windows file system, not the linux one, ext4.
<alkisg> (actually, a dos file system)
<ren> but yesterday I was still able to copy files to this USB
<ren> in fact, none of my USB - even those formatted with other file systems, don't allow copying to it from caja
<ren> i just tried the same USB in another distro, and i can copy files onto it
<ren> because the permissions allow writing access
<ren> so it seems to me a problem with caja
<ren> not sure what I can do now
<ren> somehow the default settings of caja were overwritten by what I did yesterday
<ren> do you have any other idea what I could do to get the default caja settings back?
<alkisg> ren, if eset puts udev rules to change the mount permissions, then you need to uninstall eset
<alkisg> If you don't know how to do that, contact the eset company
<alkisg> To see the mount options, it's that "grep sdb /proc/mounts" command that I said in the beginning
<alkisg> You can compare that with e.g. another distro, or an ubuntu live cd
<ren> the problem is that eset is not even installed
<alkisg> It did get a chance to mess up your system, didn't it?
<alkisg> Try this:
<ren> i am not sure if it was eset, i rather think it is the stuff i installed later
<ren> the pypar2 thing
<alkisg> I can't imagine why a compression library would mess with mount options
<ren> I just checked some of my folders like documents, downloads, etc. (not on usb)
<ren> and properties shows that the permissions options are globally changed
<ren> no file access under owner, group, others
<ren> so it seems that it looks like the eset installation "hangs"
<ren> and keeps "allow executing file as program" active, thereby preventing any file access
<alkisg> You mean that you cannot write files to your desktop?
<ren> I can, but the context menus of properties strangely all show "--" for file access
<ren> and the "allow executing file as program" is active in all folders
<alkisg> All these are normal
<alkisg> Directories have the "x" bit set because it means "allow users to see their contents", it's not related to execution
<alkisg> ren, remove your usb stick, then insert it again, then type this:
<alkisg> cat /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<ren> http://termbin.com/mwju
<ren> wait
<ren> need to insert
<ren> http://termbin.com/vlyl
<ouroumov_> Could the USB drives have been added to fstab with ro somehow?
<alkisg> It doesn't say ro there
<alkisg> It only says errors=remount-ro
<alkisg> ren, now try this: touch /media/martin/0224-24F1/test
<alkisg> Does it show any error messages?
<ren> no error messages
<alkisg> OK, now run this: caja /media/martin/0224-24F1
<alkisg> Do you see the stick contents AND a test file there?
<ren> error message pops up
<ren> could not find ...
<alkisg> Could not find what? caja?
<ren> could not find "/media/martin/0224-24F"
<alkisg> You didn't type the "1"
<alkisg> at the end
<ren> ah, ok
<ren> now caja opens up
<alkisg> And you see the usb stick contents, and do you see a test file there?
<ren> yes
<alkisg> OK, now right click there and create a file or folder
<alkisg> Do you have write access?
<ren> no, don't have any access
<alkisg> Double click on the test file
<alkisg> Does it open with pluma? Can you write text there and save it?
<ren> yes, opens up with pluma and also saves text
<alkisg> Then you do have write access...
<alkisg> Do you mind if I see what you're talking about, by sharing your screen with me? sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<ren> i cannot drag and drop through caja anymore
<ren> ok
<ren> installing now
<alkisg> ren, I deleted your caja settings
<alkisg> Are things ok now?
<alkisg> Test and see
<ren> ok, wait a sec
<ren> thanks so much, it seems to be working now
<ren> what was the problem?
<alkisg> Caja saves its settings at ~/.config/caja
<alkisg> I renamed that folder to caja.bak, so that it was re-created cleanly
<alkisg> Since that fixed it, it appears you had some wrong caja settings somewhere
<alkisg> I don't know which; you can restore them and play with them if you want to find out, but it might take a lot of time to pinpoint the exact setting :)
<ren> I see
<ren> I never used X11vnc before
<ren> do I need to deactivate it somewhere?
<ren> or deinstall?
<alkisg> Nah, leave it, it doesn't hurt anything
<alkisg> Just press ctrl+c in the terminal for me to disconnect
<alkisg> There
<alkisg> Ctrl+C from the keyboard
<alkisg> Anyway I pressed it for you
<alkisg> I got disconnected now
<alkisg> It's not a service that runs on boot, you only manually run it when you want, so it doesn't hurt to have it installed
<alkisg> And it only takes a couple of mb
<ren> thanks a lot for your help
<alkisg> np
<ren> i need to learn more about this, have been using ubuntu mate for half a year now
<grvn> I'm having some problems with mount that maybe you can help me with. I'm trying to mount a NTFS drive and it works but the options are all wrong. In /etc/fstab the line is /dev/sdb1 /media/extern ntfs-3g auto,rw,exec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000,umask=000 0 0 but in cat /proc/self/mountinfo it mounts as /media/extern rw,nosuid,no
<grvn> dev,noatime shared:30 - fuseblk /dev/sdb1 rw,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096. Does anyone know what I can do to get the options right?
<mate|38957> Hi everyone, do you know where can I get doc for building ubuntu mate for raspberry pi?
<mate|15633> hi friends
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-02
<bittin> ubuntu-mate-welcome rocks :)
<maurice_> Can anyone tell me where I can find WI-FI linux driver
<maurice_> for a Dell 5130 Venue Pro
<ouroumov_> maurice_, hi
<ouroumov_> maurice_, find what network card using command: inxi -N
<thekernelislalri> hey everyone
<jose__> problema con ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-03
<chelios> he there, is anyone able to tell me how to disable focus follows mouse? I reversed the changes I made to enable it but it makes no difference.
<martn> Hi folks, is there an installer image for mate that does not install the bootloader by default?  Like good old alternate installer?
<chelios> drab: the is was between chair and keyboard :-/  I fixed a typo in the playbook and didn't save it but in my blinkered state did not notice
<chelios> thanks for your assistance :-)
<chelios> s/the is was/the problem was
<adronuz> hi
<adronuz> spanish?
<adronuz> pleas i need help
<adronuz> i try to active desktop efects  on ubuntu mate but i can't
<Daniel_V> Hi all. I would appreciate some advise on whether to install the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu Mate on my pc. Is this the right place?
<alkisg> Daniel_V: what are your pc specs? Which CPU and how much RAM?
<Daniel_V> CPU: Intel Core2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz × 2
<Daniel_V> Video: GeForce 8600 GT/PCIe/SSE2
<Daniel_V> RAM: 2 GB
<Daniel_V> SSD: 60 GB OCZ Vertex2
<Daniel_V> Monitor: Philips 277E6EDAD
<alkisg> Go for the 64 bit version
<Daniel_V> ok thnx. the download page says >3GB = 64bit, <2Gb = 32bit. But exactly 2GB does not fit in either.... that's why I am asking.
<alkisg> You miss some RAM but you gain some speed, it's a tradeoff
<Daniel_V> I am currrently running Ubuntu Unity 16.04 64-bit but I would like to try out Ubuntu Mate to see whether this runs better / more responsive.
<Daniel_V> Although I am a happy user of the Unity interface, I have some trouble running Chromium / Chrome: it frequently freezes up my pc. When I run TOP at those moments I can see that kswapd is the culprit. As a temporary solution I use Firefox instead.
<Daniel_V> I thought that perhaps MATE would handle Chrome/Chromium better.
<alkisg> It also depends on what you want to run
<alkisg> But the difference will be small with your CPU/RAM, so don't worry too much about the 32/64 bit version, as long as all your apps run there
<alkisg> Also, if you're using google chrome, you *need* 64 bit, as they don't support 32 bit since last year
<Daniel_V> aha. didn
<alkisg> kswapd means that you've exhausted your RAM
<Daniel_V> didn't know that , thnx
<Daniel_V> I also use Evolution as mail client. That's quite RAM-hungry as wel.
<alkisg> Buy more RAM or open less tabs
<alkisg> In general, if running `free` says that your swap file is in use, that's bad news
<Daniel_V> My motherboard supports 2Gb max... time to build a new system I think. For the time being I will try Mate 64bit.
<alkisg> That sounds strange, it should support  at least up to 4 gb
<alkisg> What is the board model?
<Daniel_V> easy way to check this via command line?
<alkisg> sudo lshw | less
<alkisg> You'll see a long list there, at some point it will mention the board and the ram slots and everything
<Daniel_V> product: P5GC-MX/1333
<Daniel_V> vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<alkisg> Memory2 x DIMM, max. 4GB,
<alkisg> https://www.asus.com/gr/Motherboards/P5GCMX1333/specifications/
<alkisg> So if you're happy with unity etc, keep it and just put more ram
<Daniel_V> great suggestion, thnx for your help!
<alkisg> np
<mate|82011> hello
<mate|82011> anybody there?
<ouroumov> hi mate|82011
<mate|82011> hi
<ouroumov> Something we can help you with?
<mate|82011> man i hava a litter question
<mate|82011> I use Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and i tried to install the Ubuntu 16.10 today and i noticed that it's no longer possible to change the Customize Theme Color
<mate|82011> is it right?
<ouroumov> Yes. This is due to the move to GTK3.
<ouroumov> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1626960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1626960 in ubuntu-mate "Не работают кнопки настройки цвета в настройках тем окон" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mate|82011> sorry for the inglês. it's not my native language
<mate|82011> english*
<ouroumov> mate|82011, no problem.
<ouroumov> mate|82011, basically because of the move to GTK3, the application that used to tweak colors can no longer do that. So that feature no longer exist. If you really need it, stick to 16.04.
<mate|82011> Man this is bad. That was what I most liked in the Mate.
<mate|82011> okay
<mate|82011> Thank you very much
<ouroumov> yw
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, color customizations have to be done in style directly now I imagine?
<ouroumov> Like fooling around with .css files and such?
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, given the target audience for Ubuntu MATE, I would recommend removal of features, however infrequent, be indicated in bold <h1> etc, instead of buried in the changelog ^^'
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> The only feature being removed are those that GTK3+ simply has no provision to support.
<khw> I need help getting ubuntu to boot on my new windows laptop.  The sticking point now is getting the bios to see either a .iso image on either the cd drive or a usb flash drive, so that I can add that to the boot sequence
<khw> It says "Boot Name Not Found"
<SWAT> since upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 my mate-settings-daemon keeps on crashing (sigabrt) and I don't know why. It keeps respawning very quickly, causing a sluggish (effectively non-workable) desktop. Switched to Xubuntu for the time being. Any advice to debug this?
<ouroumov_> SWAT, dunno, maybe upgrade-related issue.
<SWAT> the upgrade went fine. Forums hint on it might be related to the ATI card (which seems strange, since with Xubuntu all is well)
<nicholas_> hello?
<nicholas_> i have a question about theming
<nicholas_> i have 16.04.1 on one laptop, and 16.10 on the other
<nicholas_> 16.04.1 lets me use a very realistic Redmond theme, but that seems to be gone in 16.10
<nicholas_> the overall look of the buttons arent the same
<nicholas_> anyone?
<nicholas_> i cant tell if im in the right place or not
<masnell> nicholas_: Yes, they are different. What is your question regarding this?
<nicholas_> i was wondering if i could replace the one from 16.10 with the one from 16.04.1
<nicholas_> im new to linux, but i love Mate so far. Nice job!
<ouroumov_>  nicholas_, I don't think it's possible
<nicholas_> oh, darn
<ouroumov_> Appearance mismatch is probably due to the move to GTK3+
<nicholas_> ah
<nicholas_> so no GTK3+ in 16.04.1?
<ouroumov_> yeah nicholas_
<ouroumov_> 16.10 is full GTK3
<nicholas_> ok thanks
<nicholas_> any chance of the theme being ported over in a future release?
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure it can be ported, but feel free to ask on our forums
<nicholas_> ok thanks again
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-04
<pruebas_> hola
<pruebas_> quien habla español
<ubuntu-mate> Confirmed installed Ubuntu user asks...How do I migrate all of my installed software [and assoc data] to Ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> Second question. Can I "backup" my Ubuntu 16 LTS, to reinstall as is if I don't like Ubuntu Mate??
<ubuntu-mate> OK. No response. If anyone does have the info replay by email to johnhewitt@terra.com....... byeeeeeeeeeeee
<vl4dimir> o
<vl4dimir> hello
<bodo_> hallo zusammen japanisch schreiben klappt bei mir nicht was mache ich falsch
<Mulf> Hello, got this http://pastebin.com/j7KumNa0 error everytime i try to make a command. Cant even install the lib again. anyone got any idea what to do?
<andres_> Holaaaaaaaaaa
<khw> Any recommendations for a gym with lap pool in Amsterdam?
<blackberry> hi
<blackberry> :q
<swift110> hey
<khw> oops, I typed in the wrong window an hour ago.  Sorry
<blackwater> hey guys, I've been scratching my head all day trying to boot into my mate installation
<ouroumov_> hi blackwater
<blackwater> I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04 installed with LUKS/LVM encryption, nvidia drivers for GTX 960
<blackwater> It's been working fine, haven't changed anything
<blackwater> This morning, when booting, instead of asking for crypt passphrase, it just shows black screen with blinking cursor
<blackwater> so I reboot, highlight the grub entry, edit it with 'e', change to no splash
<blackwater> it's stuck on 'begin: running /scripts/init-premount'
<blackwater> I mess around with fstab, trying unplugging all drives except boot, no change
<blackwater> if I boot into recovery mode and resume I can boot but graphics/window manager (compiz) doesn't work (no window borders)
<Akuli> if you add init=/bin/bash to your grub line starting with linux do you get a bash prompt?
<Akuli> (yes, i know, bash as init is crazy)
<blackwater> Haven't tried that yet, I will here in a moment
<blackwater> It's a very complicated issue because it could be any combination of a broken update that I'm not aware of, an improper shutdown or even the machine being physically moved/bumped in the car
<blackwater> basically I have this issue where on shutdown, all panels and windows revert to a 'default' gray  and it would sometimes hang or take too long to shutdown, so I would press the power button again
<blackwater> Keep in mind I'm not holding the power button, I just press it once, then I see a splash message about some error and then it shutsdown
<Akuli> but you get to grub?
<blackwater> Yes
<Akuli> oh nevermind :)
 * Akuli just read the scrollback
<blackwater> also, I can boot into an older kernel but then I don't have the nvidia drivers loaded
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> then init=/bin/bash is more than we need
<blackwater> basically, for whatever reason, my machine wouldn't shutdown properly. the panels revert to this old windows grey look and sometimes get stuck there, so I would press the power button again once and it would speed it up
<ouroumov_> blackwater, that default theme fallback is a known issue, several people affected (inc me) on the forums
<blackwater> so I think I may have an improper shutdown that corrupted the filesystem
<ouroumov_> blackwater, that said it doesn't usually hang for too long
<blackwater> problem is i cant figure out how to fsck my drive since it's a LUKS/crypt drive
<blackwater> I've tried boot into recovery root shell and fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu-mate--vg-root, says clean
<blackwater> but anyway, now I'm stuck. Been scratching my head all day
<blackwater> I can boot old kernel but no nvidia drivers, I can boot current kernel in recovery mode but have graphics/compiz issues, and I can't normal boot into current kernel
<blackwater> so I'm confused as to whether it's a kernel, graphics or filesystem issue
<blackwater> ouroumov_: what is the cause of the panel/theme fallback?
<blackwater> Akuli: I can't init=/bin/bash because it gets stuck on the same line 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount'
<Akuli> that's weird, you can't even get to init
<ouroumov_> blackwater, not sure: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/dont-fallback-to-raleigh-theme-when-starting-up-shutting-down/9276
<blackwater> if it's worth anything, if I boot into recovery, /scripts/init-premount success (echos 'done')
<TwoNotes> Is there a way to encrypt my Home directory, or even all of /home, that does *not* create a backup copy?  (I lack the space for that)
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello terrans!
<russell> I couldn't use imageJ in ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-05
<mate|66223> hi, help enable ethernet?
<mate|71894> my updater stopped working when trying to update system updates to 16.04
<THE-STINGER> How do you reset MATE completely?
<oops> lol long story my pc hit the fan and i need a new os soon i want to use ubuntu mate but can i play games like i did on ubuntu not hard core but like minecraft and gmod
<mubuntu> hello
<mubuntu> where can i download ub mate 16.04.1 updated iso?
<mubuntu> no idea?
<x2xx3x> this one? https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<mubuntu> i mean 16.04.1 iso with all updates until now
<x2xx3x> oh
<x2xx3x> is there one?
<mubuntu> ommmm....http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/
<mubuntu> is it?
<x2xx3x> hmmmmm
<x2xx3x> interesting thing
<mubuntu> so...is it for developers?
<x2xx3x> idk - im always on the stable ones.. are you developer? or interested in development?
<mubuntu> no.look at this:  https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/cant-change-developer-options-settings/7132
<mubuntu> ?
<x2xx3x> yeah i look at it.. but i am as clever as before
<x2xx3x> i dont have got this tab on an LTS-version. so i d k what an istall media he had chosen
<mubuntu> seems  its only in daily iso
<x2xx3x> do you have developer option settings within your software center?
<x2xx3x> maybe, just try to boot into one of the isos from the link you sent me.
<mubuntu> thanks
<mate|4188> Hi. My Ubuntu Mate 16.10 login using lightdm suddenly becomes black and white. Looks like themeing is not working. Did anyone else encounter this problem?
<eagle> salut
<eagle> wine
<mrlnstpn> hello
<warman> hi!
<ronaldvz> hi
<Guest26564> I'm running a Ubuntu MATE 15.04 rig on minimum requirements . I'm looking for good games that can run on an extremely low end system .
<ouroumov_> Guest26564: haha
<mate|12537> hi
<mate|12537> ubuntu-mate 16.10, ethernet disable. Help
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-06
<mkl> mkl
<Guest54540> hi is there anyone here?
<windmill> Anyone here for support?
<reddeath68> is anyone available i just tried to run updates and im getting tons of errors
<mate|35516> Hi, I need help for Ubuntu-Mate 16.10. I am unable to install build-essential. It says there are unmet dependencies.
<ouroumov_>  hi mate|35516
<ouroumov_> mate|35516, how are you going about it?
<mate|35516> Hi ouroumov_, I installed Ubuntu-Mate 16.10 in VirtualBox, it is a clean install. Next, I brought up a terminal, ran sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, followed by sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mate|35516> I needed to install the build-essential in order to install the vbox guest additions
<ouroumov_> What's the error message?
<rumflump> tell me doc, how bad is it? do ya think I'm going to live? :) http://paste2.org/JabUnpaz (just ran boot-repair)
<mate|92014> Hello, how to activate the application password when my computer wakes from sleep. Thank you
<rnegi8991> HI THERE
<rnegi8991> CODE?
<alfredo> hola
<cybuzzsc-harjeet> kk
<cybuzzsc-harjeet> anybody knows about nginx
<Skinnx86> Hey, I have an issue with lightdm-gtk-greeter. Can anybody help?
<alkisg> Skinnx86: what issue?
<Skinnx86> crash reporter says this is the title
<Skinnx86> lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with signal 5 in atpsi_dbus_connection_setup_with_g_main()
<alkisg> Skinnx86: did you press ok and filed that bug report?
<alkisg> In many times, you get a link to an existing bug, possibly with workarounds or test versions
<Skinnx86> I did, it sent it then closed. no other pop up or existing bug
<alkisg> When it sends the bug report, you sign in to launchpad, and you go to the site and add more details
<alkisg> It's not an automatic process
<alkisg> In the end, you get the bug report number
<Skinnx86> a description: I enter password then the screen refreshes and freezes not allowing me to type in a password again
<alkisg> If you didn't get a number, that means that you didn't file the bug report
<alkisg> Run this: ls /var/crash
<alkisg> What's the output?
<Skinnx86> okay thanks for the tip. dunno what the crash report sender thing is then
<Skinnx86> one moment
<Skinnx86> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl4D8rwWwhY
<alkisg> Here's an example bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/975944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975944 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_cairo_set_source_pixbuf()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alkisg> In comment #1, the crash report sender thing uploaded all the  relevant info
<alkisg> But the description is still a manual task
<swift110> hey alll
<Skinnx86> fair play, thanks for the info
<alkisg> Skinnx86: try this: sudo rm /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm-gtk-greeter.108.up*
<alkisg> And: sudo apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm-gtk-greeter.108.crash
<alkisg> This should show the crash report dialog again
<alkisg> And let you properly report it, and possibly locate some already existing report
<alkisg> Hi swift110
<Skinnx86> @alkisg no such file or directory
<alkisg> In the first or in the second command?
<Skinnx86> @alksig sorry first
<alkisg> Did you copy/paste it, or did you type it?
<alkisg> Maybe a typo?
<Skinnx86> copypasta
<alkisg> Did you include the star at the end? *
<Skinnx86> yup
<Skinnx86> tried it again too
<alkisg> What's the output of this? ls /var/crash/*greeter*upload*
<Skinnx86> no such file or dir
<alkisg> And yet `ls /var/crash` shows that the files are still there?
<Skinnx86> i tried .upload too
<alkisg> Maybe you ran it twice?
<Skinnx86> nope not anymore
<swift110> how are you ali1234
<alkisg> The first time it deleted the files, and now they don't exist, and you run it again and it complains?
<swift110> hwo are you alkisg
<alkisg> Skinnx86: now there are no files at all there?
<Skinnx86> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRJqG31nlsk
<alkisg> Skinnx86: that pastebin is extremely slow, and now it says gateway time out
<alkisg> Use another one
<alkisg> E.g. `ls /var/crash | nc termbin.com 9999`
<alkisg> That puts things to termbin.com and shows the url
<Skinnx86> basically the first time i did it it gave for four lines, you asked me to run the rm comman, I got back no file or dir, then i run the same command again and the forth line is gone
<Skinnx86> same command is the : ls /var/crash
<alkisg> Can you run this please? ls /var/crash | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output?
<Skinnx86> http://termbin.com/h8w6
<Skinnx86> http://termbin.com/h8w6
<Skinnx86> http://termbin.com/h8w6
<Skinnx86> http://termbin.com/h8w6
<Skinnx86> http://termbin.com/h8w6
<Skinnx86> damn kiwi irc thingie
<Skinnx86> sorry
<alkisg> Nice, so you managed to delete the files, that's why they don't exist anymore
<alkisg> So, now run this: sudo apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm-gtk-greeter.108.crash
<Skinnx86> but i only ran it once and it compained of no file, how odd
<Skinnx86> plus i now like termbin :-)
<alkisg> :)
<Skinnx86> okay so now vhat
<alkisg> (10:37:09 μμ) alkisg: So, now run this: sudo apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm-gtk-greeter.108.crash
<Skinnx86> if i log out I may not get back in and i loose this irc chat
<alkisg> This lets you report the bug
<Skinnx86> okay so it launches the internal error thing, what should i do, press continue?
<alkisg> Yes, you should follow the bug reporting process
<Skinnx86> I click continue and how do I find it on the site please?
<alkisg> It will ask for more information
<alkisg> Read this, it also has screenshots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Skinnx86> yeah... i dont get a browser page asking for a summary and searching the launchpad yields no results for my upload
<alkisg> So you pressed "continue" and nothing happened?
<alkisg> Was the "[x] Send an error report to help fix this problem" checked?
<alkisg> This documentation is a bit better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Skinnx86> yup
<alkisg> If you run it again, do you see a "details" button?
<Skinnx86> yup thats how i got to know the title of the crash
<Skinnx86> the lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with signal 5 in atpsi_dbus_connection_setup_with_g_main()
<Skinnx86> isnt atpsi a power sericve
<alkisg> The /usr/share/dbus-1/accessibility-services/org.a11y.atspi.Registry.service file,
<alkisg> belongs to the at-spi2-core package,
<alkisg> With Description:  Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface (dbus core) - This package contains the core components of GNOME Accessibility.
<alkisg> One similar bug report for unity-greeter is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1272859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1272859 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with signal 5 in atspi_dbus_connection_setup_with_g_main()" [High,Triaged]
<alkisg> apport will tell you if there's one for lightdm-gtk-greeter as well
<alkisg> ...if you manage to run it properly
<Skinnx86> if. small work. BIG meaning... lol
<Skinnx86> that bug repport looks helpful but im already using lightdm, could i use an other with ubuntu mate?
<Skinnx86> *word
<Skinnx86> tried to reinstall at-spi2-core but its already up to date.  I managed to update using tty1 previous to managing to login to this user by fluke
<Skinnx86> so maybe not an atpsi problem
<Skinnx86> http://pasted.co/8489de09
<josemartincl> HOla
<josemartincl> Hola
<Skinnx86> hey hey
<n30> 'lo all
<n30> I'm looking for some assistance on a few things with Mate 16.04 LTS. Specifically improving my boot time, and lock screen/suspend/hibernate issues.
<n30> My boot time is 3min 22sec on a SSD due mainly to apt-daily.service , nmbd.service , and samba-ad-dc.service
<ouroumov_> hi n30
<n30> hi ouroumov
<ouroumov_> n30, I think point #4 on this thread: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-common-problems-known-bugs-workarounds/8340 also applies to startup
<ouroumov_> n30, what issues do you have with lock/suspend/hibernate?
<n30> ouroumov_, not sure if we are having a private discussion or if I am spamming the room. I have not used IRC in many years and have forgotten much about it. Anyway, no "gvfsd-smb" under system monitor processes. Will changing DefaultTimeOut in system.conf affect start up as well as shutdown?
<ouroumov_> n30, this is not a private conversation but this channel is here for support so you're not spamming.
<ouroumov_> n30, I think it will affect startup but I've never had long startup so I'm not sure of this.
<n30> Ok I will try that, and barring it does not work I suppose I am curious if "systemctl disable ****" is safe to use on the processes I listed above?
<ouroumov_> n30, I wouldn't do that on apt-daily.service since it's a security service, but for the other two it might be worth the try.
<n30> hmm that makes sense, but is a shame because apt-daily is being blamed for 2 minutes of that time
<ouroumov_> uh
<ouroumov_> On the machine I'm using: 1.353s apt-daily.service
<n30> 2min 30.929s apt-daily.service 1min 40.495s nmbd.service 1min 35.502s samba-ad-dc.service
<ouroumov_> Yeah that's very weird
<ouroumov_> Is the system fully up to date?
<n30> I have a .SVG plot systemd-analyze created if you would like to take a look?
<n30> Yes I updated the kernel a few days ago, and that was a headache unto itself
<n30> Kept sending me to BusyBox
<n30> Ever since I fixed that issue its actually been booting a lot smoother since even before the kernel update, but still taking much longer than I would expect
<ouroumov_> <n30> I have a .SVG plot systemd-analyze created if you would like to take a look? -> No thanks.
<ouroumov_> Is there anything special with your installation?
<n30> Well, its a miracle this laptop is even running I suppose. 2006 MBP CoreDuo 2GB RAM.. SSD dual booting Snow Leoopard and MATE. 250gb HDD in Optibay.
<n30> Snow Leopard boots in 3 seconds. Not expecting times close to that for Mate, but closer to 1 minute would be great.
<n30> I lessened the Seconds for Grub, and turned off a lot of Startup Apps
<ouroumov_> So you went with "/", "swap", "/home" on separate partitions?
<n30> It has a terrible ATI X1600 Mobility and I have been considering dropping to MATE 14 for more card driver options there
<n30> Yes
<n30> I believe the card may have something to do with my suspend/screen lock issues, but one thing at a time here, and also my experience is different from the many examples I have read when others complain about that
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<ouroumov_> So have you tried editing the systemd.conf file yet?
<n30> I have edited it, but will need a restart now to test.
<n30__> Boot time dropped to 1min 31sec. Apt-daily no longer mentioned on blame list, Samba services still at the top.
<n30__> Is there anyway that this fix could have potentially disrupted apt-daily with insecure consequences?
<ouroumov_> try cmd: ps axu | grep update
<ouroumov_> See if there's "update-manager" in the results
<n30__> update-notifier but no update-manager
<ouroumov_> Oh, it's ok
<ouroumov_> I had the manager actually launched when I typed the command
<n30__> ah
<ouroumov_> I'm guessing -notifier is the one you want
<ouroumov_> So now yeah you can disable service samba unless, you know, you use samba for stuff
<n30__> thanks for your help ouroumov
<ouroumov_> yw, btw you're the same "n30" as on the forums?
<n30__> I do use samba for stuff, but can I not just turn it on when I need it for start ups sake? like.. gksu samba-config or whatever it is
<n30__> I am not on the forums afaik
<ouroumov_> Nothing prevents you from manually starting samba if you want
<n30__> I joined launchpad the other night, but never posted
<n30__> Ok great. I don't use it all the time, and it wouldn't bother me to switch it on when I do if it saves me start up time
<ouroumov_> ^^
<n30__> Any clue on where to start with this complete lack of lock screen and suspend functionality?
<n30__> Suspend: screen blinks once (sometimes), then wifi broken until restart. Lock screen.... not a thing happens.
<ouroumov_> Well, first for lock screen, does it start if you hit CTRL+ALT+L ?
<n30__> No
<ouroumov_> Does it start when you issue: "mate-screensaver-command -l" from a terminal?
<n30__> hmm ok now I am remembering something I did.. I turned off screensaver because last time I tried to suspend it tried to go to an animated screensaver instead, and so I turned screensaver off.. this could def be responsible for the lock screen dysfunction, but with or without screensaver it seems "suspend" does not work properly and always disables the wifi no matter what I try to bring it online until I give in and reboot
<ouroumov_> It's possible you have to manually reload the wifi driver after suspend
<n30__> using rmmod and modprobe?
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<ouroumov_> I imagine you've already tried sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-30
<mate|55731> Hi there!
<ale_> ciao a tutti, come posso installare google drive su ubuntu mate 16.04 e pc MSI gp62 6QF Leopard pro?
<sixwheeledbeast> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jacekf> Hello, I need manual to install of Benq scanner on mate ubuntu.
<alkisg> jacekf: what is the output of `lsusb` ?
<jrj> All checks done - We have a winner
<jacekf> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jacekf> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c040 Logitech, Inc. Corded Tilt-Wheel Mouse
<jacekf> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jacekf> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jacekf> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jacekf> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> jacekf: I don't see your scanner in that list
<jacekf> what I have do?
<jacekf> my scanner is benq  s2w 3300u
<sun> hello
<alkisg> jacekf: check this: http://xpwithubuntu.blogspot.gr/2013/11/getting-my-s2w-3300u-to-work.html
<jacekf> na this link http://zoffix.com/other/Installing-Benq-SZW-4300U-Scanner-on-Ubuntu is black screen
<alkisg> I didn't send you that link. I sent you that link: http://xpwithubuntu.blogspot.gr/2013/11/getting-my-s2w-3300u-to-work.html
<alkisg> It contains the instructions, you don't need to read other pages
<jacekf> yes ok just moment
<peanut422> Hello Room! I wanted to ask about the affair of multiple monitor support. I forgot my screenshot but I have the problem where I have a 4K horizontal monitor and two 1440p monitors vertically attached to each side. The left vertical monitor doesn't want to snap on the the left side of the vertical monitor... there is a gap. Has any else seen this or had this problem? I've upgraded to 17.10 and had this problem since 16.04.
<peanut422> oops, misstated my problem... *my left vertical monitor does not snap to the horizontal monitor
<novatociber> good morning, I have a problem as I do to install libreoffice-base
<sixwheeledbeast> are your monitors detected correctly in displays?
<sixwheeledbeast> what issue are you having with libreoffice?
<peanut422> Thanks sixwheeledbeast, yes the system recognizes all three monitors by model
<sixwheeledbeast> I am not quite sure, I haven't played with multi monitor in MATE a lot.
<sixwheeledbeast> Are you trying to have one huge screen?
<mate|111> hi, someone knows how can i remove the title bar from everywhere?
<krismaguire> !find uwc
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 145 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=uwc&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<peanut422> kind of, yes, I would like to have all three screens adjacent to each other. I have this stupid problem when I temporarily save something onto the desktop, the visual representation of the files save in that gapped space... it's annoying
<xpkill24> hi serach ubuntu mate channel in german /stuff
<alkisg> !de | xpkill24:
<ubottu> xpkill24:: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wingwalker> Anyone know how to get an integrated graphic controller to reinitialize ?
<alkisg> wingwalker: what does that mean?
<novatociber> good afternoon, I have a problem as I do to install libreoffice-base
<mesmate> hello, I just installed ubuntu mate's latest release on my raspberry pi 3b,  when I log in as guest there is no sudo access. I cannot find any info about a default account. Is there a default user account with sudo access I can log into?
<teward> mesmate: the guest account doesn't *have* sudo access, never has in any release
<teward> mesmate: the default user account, if I remember my RPi MATE correctly, will be set up during the startup process.
<mesmate> well I thought I would let you guys know that installing your distro leaves a user with no way to access the system after spending an hour installing it.
<mesmate> I am seeing threads about entering single user mode by hitting shift on start up which is not working either,,   other info I found says I need to add a jumper to get into single user
<mesmate> anyways I guess I will move on to another distro
<teward> wish I had an RPi to test with, I sold mine heh.  But it seems *odd* that that'd be the case...
<teward> y'all didn't change the image did you?
<teward> cc: flexiondotorg
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-31
<linux_> hello, does anyone know how I can activate my keyboard fed back on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<scoottmrc> hola como estan
<scoottmrc> queria hacer una consulta  acerca de como poder instalar  adobe flash player  en chromium
<jrj> Morning
 * sarma[m] sent a long message: sarma[m]_2017-10-31_07:42:07.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/seeIiGXLGHIgplskINrRhNpV>
<gordonjcp> sarma[m]: wow, that doesn't look suspect at all
<karjala_> Hello. Has anyone tried Ubuntu MATE on a Dell Latitude 5580 laptop?
<karjala_> I'm thinking of buying that
<projekt> Hello
<ouroumov> karjala_, we have no match on the forum for this hardware, but usually DELL machines work well with Ubuntu
<ouroumov> karjala_, to the possible exception of touchscreens
<karjala_> They sell this particular laptop with Ubuntu Classic, but I don't know whether they require a custom version of Ubuntu, and whether drivers are needed which will only work with UBuntu Classic
<karjala_> I don't like touchscreens anyway
<karjala_> I guess I'll call them and ask
<karjala_> If the unmodified Ubuntu Classic works, then MATE should work too, right?
<diogenes_> karjala_, what about system 76?
<karjala_> I'd like to test its keyboard before buying it, and I can't do that with system76.
<diogenes_> why you can't?
<karjala_> because I can't find it in shops to try it
<karjala_> can you try it?
<karjala_> how?
<diogenes_> wahta re you afraid of? that the keyboard will not function properly? they come with a warranty
<karjala_> that I might not like it, just like I don't like Dell Inspiron's keyboard
<sixwheeledbeast> I have installed U-M to many dell laptops with minimal issues
<karjala_> it misses keystrokes
<karjala_> ok
<sixwheeledbeast> I have an inspirion with MATE never had keyboard issues either
<karjala_> I have an inspiron, and don't like its keyboard
<sixwheeledbeast> Only issue on the inspirion was with wifi drivers OOTB, but I have had them working with both ndiswrapper and open drivers.
<ouroumov> <karjala_> If the unmodified Ubuntu Classic works, then MATE should work too, right? -> Yes. Same kernel.
<usuario> hi
<native>  hi all
<diogenes_> hi you
<jrj> hi diogenes_
<jrj> I settled on the setup you recommended
<diogenes_> jrj, what setup?
<jrj> Gedit+Cobalt theme. Works superfast an is nice to look at
<diogenes_> oh that one, of course it looks nice
<jrj> Nice coding environment
<diogenes_> indeed, I'd never want anything else
<jrj> No need to overcomplicate things
<diogenes_> agree
<jrj> Im now ready for a clean install, with a much more slim-line setup/config
<jrj> Its Gonna be really nice
<riban> I've got a problem with the update from 17.04 to 17.10 where the screen is mostly black and corrupt on my NC10 Intel based netbook (reported as bug 1728565). Any one have any clues how to diagnose and fix this? The console screen is also corrupted but I can probably SSH in.
<ubottu> bug 1728565 in ubuntu-mate "Desktop (screen) corrupted after upgrade to 17.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728565
<alkisg> riban: does a 17.10 live cd work?
<riban> I will try live CD when I get home.
<riban> ...if I can find something to burn it on now I don't have a laptop!!!!
<alkisg> Hehe... or a live usb stick
<xpkill24> sorry wer mist der op meisten yoda in ubuntu.de
<ignacy> f
<balc2824> cannot join ubuntu.de
<teward> balc2824: #ubuntu-de is what I think you want.
<teward> no dot there.
<balc2824> banned
<balc2824> which op was that tell me
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-01
<sponix> New Ubuntu 17.10 Mate is very nice
<mate|46906> Hola Gente
<Lengsdorfer> sponix, is it very different from 16.04?
<sponix> Lengsdorfer: Can't say I did a whole lot with 16.04  .. New software center, a lot better 3rd party app support (OBS, steam, skype, etc)
<Lengsdorfer> Well, i think that after 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate' and update etc. the 16.04 should have an 'up to date' Mate Version too. Or is this wrong? (sorry for speech, i'm no native english speaker):))
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<sixwheeledbeast> I would also agree the boutique just needed upgrading
<sixwheeledbeast> Pretty sure you can do that in the boutique too, without installing the ppa manually.
<Pungent> Hi there
<Pungent> A quick dumb question, does anyone knows how to turn off the countdown to automatically reboot-shutdown system?
<Astro7467> @Lengsdorfer: note that MATE in 16.04.x is a GTK2 (or is it written GTK+2) app, and MATE in 17.10 is GTK3 - so there is a limit to what will get into 16.04 (eg no Brisk Menu) - think the change happened in UM 17.04
<mate|85796> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<Lengsdorfer> Astro7467, thx. I Didn't know.
<Lengsdorfer> but i think i will wait till 18.04 :)
<gints> yo
<arturs> yo
<gints> kaa i ko
<arturs> kas ir ficuk?
<gints> :D:D
<artis_> hacker chat
<gints> spotted hacker
<gints> ban
<arturs> HexChat= Sexchat
<arturs> hello spoonix
<gordonjcp> hello
<profP> Hello.
<profP> I am running MATE 17.10 on one desktop with two monitors. my main monitor is the right one. so all my desktop icons are placed on this one right one).
<profP> my problem: after very log-on ALL the icons are moved to the left monitor.
<profP> it was working well with MATE 17.04. (just recently did the distr-upgrade).
<profP> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<profP> any ideas?
<alkisg> profP: the icons go to the "primary monitor"
<alkisg> You can select the primary monitor with the displays dialog, with xrandr, or with xorg.conf
<alkisg> Just go to the displays dialog and select your primary monitor
<alkisg> Ah sorry misread
<profP> alkisg: thank you, but already did that.
<alkisg> What's the output of `xrandr` now?
<profP> at least did this with the displays dialog.
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<profP> and AFAICS it is stored correctly.
<alkisg> (05:30:34 μμ) alkisg: What's the output of `xrandr` now?
<profP> currently I am not on the MATE machine. can u please tell me whole syntax so I will try later at home.
<alkisg> The syntax is "xrandr"
<alkisg> This displays what you have, so that we can continue with other advice
<profP> Alirght, thans
<alkisg> kk
<gonzalez> Hello everybody, i'm looking for a terminal command to put my unbuntu mate on hibernate mode ?
<marosg> gonzales, not sure how valid it is, first gogole hit   https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-command-to-suspend-hibernate-laptop-netbook-pc/
 * MastaAce waves.
<_ProfP> hej alksig
<_ProfP> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_ProfP> Running MATE 17.10 on one desktop with two monitors. my main monitor is the right one. so all my desktop icons are placed here.
<_ProfP> 0 Antworten 0 Retweets 0 Gefällt mir
<_ProfP> My problem: after very log-on ALL the icons are moved to the left monitor.
<_ProfP> Any ideas on how to overcome this?
<_ProfP> this is what XRANDR says: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25867236/
<lucieng> yo
<lucieng> hello mates
<lucieng> i need you
<lucieng> i just migrate from ubuntu(unity?) to ubuntu-mate-desktop with apt
<lucieng> but my old profile can't log in mate-desktop
<alkisg> try moving aside the .config or .local folders
<alkisg> One of them might be to blame
<scootergrisen> flexiondotorg: hi are you able to change translation codes on transifex if needed?
<scootergrisen> flexiondotorg: I was thinking about only using "da" for danish. Instead of now where the translation is in "da_DK" but there is also the empty "da".
<scootergrisen> flexiondotorg: i have asked the other members in the team to se if they mind the change and is waiting the their answer.
<cjibo> ok where did the launcher settings go in 17.10? They used to be under MATE Tweaks but don't seem to be there.
<cjibo> Not showing up under Panel Features.
<yugo_> hello !
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-02
<profP> Hello.
<karjala_> hi
<gordonjcp> morning
<bryanfrommacau> Hi
<gordonjcp> morning
<bryanfrommacau> This is going to sound very cheap...but my flash drive is only 1 GB....if I install ubuntu server, and then install mate, will it basically be the same thing?
<gordonjcp> I think you'd struggle to install even Ubuntu Server in less than 2GB
<alkisg> bryanfrommacau: yes, but you can also use the network installer, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<alkisg> gordonjcp: he means the installation media only
<gordonjcp> aha that makes mre sense
<bryanfrommacau> a network installer would be great, but that's only for ubuntu, right?
<alkisg> No you can select the environment from an installation menu
<alkisg> At least that was the case years ago when I tried it...
<alkisg> And of course you can put it on the server too
<alkisg> *on the pc hard disk
<alkisg> (the iso)
<bryanfrommacau> Great, I'll give it a try :)
<alkisg> bryanfrommacau: just tried it, mini.iso does have an "install ubuntu mate desktop" option
<bryanfrommacau> Great, thanks :)
<bryanfrommacau> I just realized that this computer has 2GB of RAM (64 bit processor)....is Mate a good choice?
<bryanfrommacau> For some reason I was thinking it had more...
<alkisg> Sure, mate is fine
<bryanfrommacau> Should I stick with the 32 bit version?
<bryanfrommacau> I'm just worried that might limit my options for some apps
<alkisg> It depends on if you want to run e.g. steam (optimized for 32 bits) or skype (64 bit only)
<alkisg> 64bit wastes a bit of ram and is a bit faster, but that's not very significant with 2 gb ram, so just select based on the apps you want
<bryanfrommacau> probably don't need skype, mostly office stuff
<bryanfrommacau> ok
<josh_17-10> Found a bug in a caja interface launched by Thunderbird - is it likely  a caja bug to be reported here https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja or a Thunderbird or Nautilus issue?
<rel> Firefox will not load on my Pi
<rel> Any suggestions, it keeps giving me a crash report before it even loads.
<alkisg> install a previous version
<alkisg> Last firefox is broken on pi
<rel> alkish Thanks
<rel> How would I do thatn alkish?
<alkisg> Use <tab> to autocomplete the names in irc
<alkisg> alk<tab>
<alkisg> Which Ubuntu version?
<rel> 14.04
<rel> Ubuntu Mate
<rel> For the Raspberry PI
<rel> alkisg: Thanks didn't know that Tab trick1 :)
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox
<alkisg> This says that you have either 56 or 28
<alkisg> What's the output of this command? apt policy firefox
<alkisg> apt-cache policy firefox
<rel> alkisg: Firefox 56
<rel> alkisg: I got to role back to 28?
<alkisg> rel: or find 54 online
<alkisg> I think 55 broke it
<rel> alkisg: Ok, I'll uninstall it?
<alkisg> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/f/firefox/
<alkisg> No, you install the old one over the new one
<alkisg> Don't uninstall it because it will remove other packages too
<alkisg> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_52.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_armhf.deb
<alkisg> This one should do...
<rel> Ok thanks
<rel> alkisg: Not on my Pi right now, but will do it later.
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Or this one (worked for me in 16.04): http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<alkisg> Remember to run `apt-mark hold firefox` after installing, so that it doesn't auto-upgade back to 56
<rel> alkisg: Thanks
<rel> alkisg: Was wondering about how to prevent it from auto-updates.
<alkisg> np
<ricotz> alkisg, please do *not* recommend using old unsupported firefox versions!
<ricotz> rel, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/firefox-esr_52.4.1~esr+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_armhf.deb
<alkisg> ricotz: please don't upload versions that crash without checking :)
<alkisg> That was what was in the archive :)
 * alkisg wonders if there's any unit testing at all... for firefox in armhf
<ricotz> alkisg, mozilla doesn't support a bunch of archs, so runtime and even compile failures are expected :(
<ricotz> alkisg, could you test this one? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+files/firefox_57.0~b13+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_armhf.deb
<ricotz> although firefox 56 received an armhf runtime fix
<alkisg> ricotz: sure, I have my rpi open, let me test...
<alkisg> ricotz: same, ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29837, ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child, ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<alkisg> +mozilla crash report
<alkisg> ricotz: so, apt policy I have firefox 45 (runs), 56 (doesn't), and in the official ports archive there's 50 (runs)
<alkisg> ...which one should I be using? Don't tell me 56, it doesn't run...
<alkisg> From those, I select 50.
<ricotz> I see, this is natively running on raspi1/2/3?
<alkisg> Let me check the -esr version, hopefully it doesn't conflict with anything...
<alkisg> Yes, native on rpi2
<ricotz> without any ssh
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> Without ssh
<ricotz> I would strictly recommend firefox-esr 52 if it works
<ricotz> for you own safety
<alkisg> Testing...
<alkisg> Generally mozilla in rpi isn't usable for surfing, so I only have it for emergencies like accessing cups in localhost:631 etc
<ricotz> ok
<alkisg> Ouch, it's considered a different browser, co-installable, telling me to import bookmarks etc from chromium...
<ricotz> yes
<alkisg> Firefox 52 (normal) also runs, so I would expect it to... yes, it runs as well
<alkisg> And it complains it's out of date :D
<ricotz> really? 52.5 is due next week
<alkisg> ricotz: do you think it's safe to remove the firefox package and keep firefox-esr (i.e. would ubuntu-mate-desktop package depend on either of those, or only firefox?)
<alkisg> Also, are there any localization packages? firefox-lang-el...
<ricotz> alkisg, you can add the ppa to receive updates and l10n packages
 * alkisg guesses it's not this one: https://launchpad.net/~team-esr/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr
<ricotz> depend on the dependency chain, you can make firefox-esr the default in the stettings
<alkisg> ...but this one: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr
<ricotz> no, and no
<alkisg> :) which one?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<alkisg> ty, testing...
<ricotz> the link I gave should already made it clear ;)
<alkisg> (it needs some more google page rank :D)
<alkisg> It should, but I opted to googling to type less characters, and I fell for it :D
<ricotz> right, the jonathonf ppa is a bit problematic
<alkisg> 2018-05-01 Firefox ESR 52.8 will be the last release and therefore a switch on 2018-06-26 to Firefox ESR 59.2 will be required. ==> will that one still support flash? and java plugins?
<ricotz> this will have to be determined
<ricotz> the current nightly is still 58, so a lot of movement until then
<ricotz> this is a disclaimer while the security support with cease then
<alkisg> ricotz: ty; although for "rel" that was asking, 14.04 build failed in the ppa
<alkisg> So he wouldn't be able to use esr anyway
<ricotz> only arm64 failed
<alkisg> You're right, sorry
<alkisg> The only downside I saw so far, it's the firefox icon in mate-panel missing after installing firefox-esr and removing firefox
<ricotz> alkisg, of course it has its own desktop-file
<ricotz> so you need to renew the link
<alkisg> Sure,mate could be using alternatives for that
<alkisg> It's the same for binaries, icons, manpages etc
 * alkisg doesn't like manually doing per-user things, as in some cases that means they need to be done for thousands of students...
<ricotz> you don't use armhf ltsp server/clients though?
<ricotz> btw is the 16.04 xorg-hwe stack working on ltsp clients?
<ricotz> last time I dared to upgrade ldm didn't came up
<alkisg> ricotz: I've written a how-to for rpi on ltsp, and I've troubleshooted it on request a few times, but I'm not using it in any schools,
<alkisg> the xorg-hwe stack runs fine, using it in many schools
<ricotz> alkisg, let me emphasise that, I have the xorg-hwe on the server and it runs fine, but not on the client
<alkisg> I'm using ltsp-pnp, so server=client
<alkisg> Clients are p4, dual cores, i3, i5...
<ricotz> interesting
<alkisg> I only had a few issues with some ancient cards. Really ancient
<ricotz> still having ndb/tftp images here
<alkisg> Some s3 savage or sis, that came before geforce 400
<alkisg> ltsp-pnp is using tftp and nbd as well
<alkisg> It just doesn't use a chroot, as it copied the server / as a template
<alkisg> (while cleaning it up)
<alkisg> We even added a new ltsp GUI tool, called ltsp-manager, in debian experimental a couple of months ago
<ricotz> ah so it still have a "static" image to run from
<alkisg> Yes it does have a read only image
<alkisg> ltsp-manager automates all that via gui, and it also adds user management features
<ricotz> will try to have a look at this soon then
<alkisg> (e.g. create accounts for 10 classes, each with 20 students)
<sara__> hi
<sara__> jmd on
<sara__> hallo
<_ProfP> hi
<_ProfP> Running MATE 17.10 on one desktop with two monitors. my main monitor is the right one. so all my desktop icons are placed here
<_ProfP> My problem: after very log-on ALL the icons are moved to the left monitor
<_ProfP> Any ideas on how to overcome this?
<_ProfP> this is what XRANDR says: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25867236/
<tom76> hello, can i ask question about a strange ubuntu mate behaviour here
<tom76> running ubuntu mate 16 lts since a while.. works great.. since yesterday, i changed my audio to go true HDMI instead of regular analog plug
<tom76> after some hours working on the computer.. and afters some standby
<tom76> my volume up/down keys ..  the onscreen popup comes up, .. but increasing or decreasing the volume doesnt work anymore .. have to reboot to fix it
<tom76> But , i can still use the mouse to increase/decrease the sound
<tom76> if i'm in the wrong place to ask (sorry then)
<donnie> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-03
<mate|42194> Ubuntu Mate is perfect and beautiful! Congratulations people!
<atze> Hey
<atze> moin
<Lengsdorfer> moin
<thach> I've got rid of Windows and tried to install: Ubuntu 16.04, Ubuntu GNOME 16.04, and Ubuntu Mate 16.04 . Would you please tell me Which one is the best ? To me,all 0f them look Ok ?
<Faquni> Hey folks, I am connected to my wifi with laptop en cellphone. But KDE Connect can't find its counterpart
<Faquni> Does anyone have the same problem or is it likely a network setting
<rahmat> #australia
<Managor> thumbs up guys, possibly the best new user experience out of all ubuntu distros so far
<dkarthik> hi guys
<dkarthik> i am new to linux
<dkarthik> csn somebody help me in learning command line
<dkarthik> where to start
<Menzador> dkarthik: Welcome :)
<Menzador> You're not a famous cricketer are you?
<Menzador> XD
<dkarthik> i am not :p
<Menzador> Haha, I might have mistaken you for Dinesh Karthik :)
<Menzador> Anyway...
<Menzador> dkarthik: Start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dkarthik> i would have almost got in touch with him actually but missed it
<Menzador> Generally when you're starting out with the terminal you only use it for certain functions
<Menzador> Oh neat :)
<dkarthik> i am a system admin myself but from windows side
<dkarthik> i would like to learn from admin perpspective like carrying out day to day tasks
<Menzador> Well, beginners to the command line probably saw stuff about how to install software
<Menzador> I see
<dkarthik> next time if i want to chat in this group, then how to find this group?
<Menzador> Well the link I gave you will give you a general overview of the terminal and how to use it
<Menzador> Are you on a client?
<Menzador> or using the webchat?
<dkarthik> i am on a client
<Menzador> Which one? HexChat, Quassel, Polari?
<dkarthik> hexchat
<dkarthik> ubuntu mate 16.04.3
<Menzador> So connect to the Freenode IRC network and then type:
<Menzador> This: /join #ubuntu-mate
<Menzador> Or, if you want to auto-join the channel, right click the name on the list to your left and select "Auto-join"
<Menzador> Then you'll join the channel automatically upon connecting to the Freenode network.
<dkarthik> yes i did autojoin
<dkarthik> but basically how does this thing works
<dkarthik> is it like a messenger?
<Menzador> Oh, haha! You'll best find your questions answered over in #hexchat
<dkarthik> got it mate. thanks
<fran60> hola
<fran60> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<fran60> soy novato en ubuntu y he instalado la version 17.1o pero no me funciona el sonido
<fran60> tengo un portatil muy antiguo sony vaio
<Akuli> !sp
<Akuli> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlos> Hola, tengo un problema con una sd que instale berryboot para raspberry y no me deja formatearla en ningun modo.
<carlos> Ni en windows ni linux
<carlos> alguien puede darme una idea
<carlos> Gracias
<Adam5isAlive> Hey hey!
<Adam5isAlive> Has anyone had an issue with running Skype on 17.10?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-04
<Sum1lson18> Nice OS, I've just tried a Live session and will be installing or maybe wait for the next LTS ?  Congratulations to the dev team anyway, well done.
<basilarchia> the ubuntu-mate installer seems to keep failing to install grub correctly. (failed to get canonical path of /cow)
<basilarchia> I've been installing to manually
<basilarchia> maybe it's just the way I've been re-installing these laptops. Not sure. Just thought I'd mention it.
<basilarchia> I'm having it pull down the updates with the install. I can try not doing that next time.
<basilarchia> also, It might be better to make the /swapfile a sparse file so the installer doesn't have to sit around for a long time flushing the cache to disk
<alkisg> basilarchia: if you're trying to report those issues, this is not the correct place
<alkisg> The installer and the /swapfile are ubuntu components, they are not part of the mate code
<alkisg> So you should be filing launchpad bugs for them
<basilarchia> ah
<basilarchia> I didn't notice that swapfile change in ubuntu. last I tried install it, it made a swap partition like the old ways
<alkisg> E.g. for the installer: https://launchpad.net/ubiquity => click on bugs
<alkisg> That was a change in ubuntu 17.10
<alkisg> And as a core change, it affects all flavours
<alkisg> Now if you think you need help on the grub issue, you can provide more details
<alkisg> If you think it's a bug, just report it on launchpad
<basilarchia> I'll have to recreate the grub problem if I can before I report it. I zero'd the MBR and installed (without going into the live desktop) and it installed grub correctly this time
<radouanovitch> bonsoir
<hungdv> First time use Ubuntu mate!
<mate|78840> So has anyone here used Linuxmint 18 mate?  and  how does ubuntu mate compare?
<jessirelli> hi, so i tried xfce on top of mate and ran into graphics problems. someone recommended fluxbox wm and i had better luck with that, but not perfect so i ended up going back to regular MATE and discovered the cupertino panel layout under tweaks.  looks like macOS now and i love it
<caspi> Hi, finally I install ubuntu mate OS, but I can't use my wi-fi adapters. in the last days I look around on the web but nothing helpd me. I hope here, in this special group someone can with that. thanks.
<adam5> Hey gents
<sixwheeledbeast> what wifi adapter and what equipment?
<caspi> if someone responed I don't see it becouse my network was disconnected
<sixwheeledbeast> what wifi adapter and what equipment?
<caspi> ok, I have 2. 1. internel - Atheros 802.11 //// 2. externel - usb adapter d-link DWA-171
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you have exact models? Can you check to see if they are supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<caspi> and my pc is laptop fujitsu v6515
<sixwheeledbeast> Dlink is not supported but there is a github link on the wiki
<caspi> the exeact model is qualcomm atheros ar242x / ar542x
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you have wired connection ok? Is there a hardware switch to enable WLAN? Have you updated and checked for drivers?
<caspi> man you did that
<caspi> OMG This switch dosn't in use for couple of years and now it turn my wifi card on
<caspi> thank you very much
<sixwheeledbeast> caspi: np :)
<basilarchia> the default install seems to have a "custom" look and feel selected which has 1 pixel borders
<basilarchia> which makes resizing the windows almost impossible unless you are used to evilwm
<basilarchia> I've done 3 or 4 installs today on different machines and they all have the same default appearance look and feel.
<basilarchia> I mention it because it would be more or less impossible for a new user to resize windows
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-05
<caspi> Hi, trying to extend my screen via VGA, but my side screen doesn't detected
<mate|24471> hats off to all the ubuntu-mate team, nothing to envy to any distribution, great final product, a loud clap for you guys thanks for the hard work
<caspi> I also have to say about two months I was wonder which distro to install, I tried some distro but in this one I feel at home.
<mate|75575> Hello! My name is 75575.
<mate|75575> im trying to run virtual systems on my ubuntumate new installations what do i do to optimize it? YK?
<alkisg> Hi 75575, I'm 67.
<adam5> Hey hey
<screamox02> Hola alguien de Colombia¡
<screamox02> ?
<harmon_> hi
<harmon_> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 17.10 and have yet to get Google Earth to open correctly.
<adam5> Ive had similar issues with Skype
<mate|99445> is there a problem installing on esxi as a guest
<mate|99445> as the desktop version has been installing for the past 4 hours
<children> hi
<children> how ARE you
<casi> trying to install ubuntu mate on new HD, and it stuck, even it went good before but was stuck in other level. now it stuck right after I choose to install, it said "unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, looks like bad installation volume. From where du you install?
<casi> disk on key sandisk cruzer
<casi> so do I need to format it and make it boot again?
<casi> Lengsdorfer: all things are perfect  :)
<swift110> hey
